# My Favorite Shot of the Season



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Nov 28, 2016)

This is my favorite shot of this wedding season.  The reception was at a military school in the Philly area with these old cool windows.  I know I need to clean up the area around their faces, but overall I love the shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry I can't see it.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 28, 2016)

Agree. Photo is not showing, even if I try and open the smug mug link.


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Nov 29, 2016)

How about now?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2016)

Showing now.


----------



## waday (Nov 29, 2016)

Very cool. Maybe try to square it up a bit?

Also, they have nice beards.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like they are behind bars. Is this a metaphor?  

Sorry, snarky divorced lady humor.


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Nov 30, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Looks like they are behind bars. Is this a metaphor?
> 
> Sorry, snarky divorced lady humor.


I hope not!  They are awesome people


----------

